# Lacy knit summer top



## Fastwn (Sep 24, 2012)

After two years of knitting for the twins boys, I finally made myself a summer top. I decided to go through old patterns and magazines and found a 2010 Leisure Arts magazine with this beautiful lacy pullover pattern. I used Yarn Bee Hint of Silk yarn (85% bamboo and 15% silk). It feels soooo nice - very soft and comfy.


----------



## gailbin (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

What a lovely summer top! Very nicely done.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty, light and soft looking for summer. Great job!
Mari


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

That is so very pretty.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning summer top! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful work! You will be envied wearing such a stylish top!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, I love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice. I am always looking for tops like this.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep! Gorgeous feminine top! Not at all looking like it would be for boys! Congratulations on making something nice for yourself! I think most of us put off making things for ourselves. I have many bags of yarn with patterns in them for me but never seem to get around to doing the project for myself. So good job for you!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

What a beautiful top. Excellent work.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice. It will go with everything. I'm sure you will get lots of compliments whenever you wear it,


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wonderfully done top!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a beautiful top. Love the lace detail, you did a wonderful job


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! Perfect choice! It's beautiful!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely - wear it with pride and you'll receive many compliments :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful top! :thumbup:


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful top and your knitting is perfection.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Knitting perfection.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely and so practical. Enjoy!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, so feminine.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

VERY pretty & it looks very comfy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful lovely for summer


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, that is just lovely - such a pretty design and so beautifully knitted. :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is so pretty and feminine . :thumbup:


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

The blouse is stunning and your work is perfection. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's beautiful.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a lovely top. I love the lace pattern!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful top! Looks like a fun knit 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

luv it!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Totally awesome. Now, take a picture of your wearing it and make it even more beautiful! Your work is stunning.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

So pretty


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I have been looking at summer tops for quite a while --- yours I LOVE! Debi


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

That is very beautiful! Well done you!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty top.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty top!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice top!!!


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

This is really eye catching and so well done.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, very pretty and beautiful work!!


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Nice that you made something for yourself


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow-that's beautiful - great job. I don't where you are in CO - 
I'm near Loveland so we'll have a hot summer. This will be 
great :thumbup:


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful summer top, and knitting too. Wear it with pride.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice....You'll get a lot of use out if it this summer...


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty top well done !
Did it take you long to make ? I know the feeling knitting for the family first I have 2 Grandaughters and I am making them each a short sleeve cardigan lacy with bobbles but in between I made another Teddy with eyelash wool and still have a white cardi for myself to get on with but when I retire next year (hopefully) I plan to finish thngs a bit sooner oh and I have a part completed Mr Beans Teddy for my 6yr old grandaughter 
I wish there were more hours in a day !


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a lovely summer top and your knitting is so beautiful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful sweater


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good for you, I too am knitting something for myself in King Cole Galaxy, its threaded throughout with sequins and is black and silver. I have had lots of orders for baby outfits and I think I could now knit them in my sleep. So, its time to step back and treat myself. Your top is stunning, I hope mine turns out as nice. Tessa28


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great job on a beautiful sweater.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely top and good for you for putting yourself first!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this! What size needles did you use?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful work...love the pattern! Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Very, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

That is lovely! The lace is a beautiful touch.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful lace summer top. Love the detailing and your work is lovely, too! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. I made this top when it first came out. I loved it so much that I just finished another one yesterday in a teal blue. I wet blocked it so am waiting for it to dry to wear. You will love this one.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a nice summer top pattern for myself too. I like this one very much. Nice work.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Perfect for summer! Beautifully knit!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is beautiful. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks lovely. Your knitting will all those yarn-overs is so even. Great job!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely!!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

What a beautiful top! Love the pattern, I'll have to see if I can find a copy to buy.


----------



## cathylynnj (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful job!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Fastwn - can you tell me the title of the 2010 Leisure Arts magazine this pattern was in. I just went to their website and there are just too many to loo through. :thumbdown:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow very nice.

SEA


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

That's very pretty. It even LOOKS soft!  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

That is lovely. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well done. This top is gorgeous!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely top! Great knitting&#128522;


----------



## Diann Anschuetz (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful top . Sure would like the pattern, I have begun my search on the internet for the Leisure Art Magazine you found the pattern.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a real beauty and so elegant. I can see it getting lots of use.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a "celebrity" makeup artist who has a line of her own cosmetics on TV - Mally Roncal - whenever she gets excited about something being beautiful and wonderful she calls it "gorgois" and "cray cray" (spelling?) - 

So "GORGOIS" and 'CRAY CRAY" to you! Love it!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Beautifully made! The color and lacework make it a perfect summer top. Nicely done!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Diann Anschuetz said:


> Beautiful top . Sure would like the pattern, I have begun my search on the internet for the Leisure Art Magazine you found the pattern.


If you find it please post the info. It looks like a beautiful pattern for the hot humid days of South Florida.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely top!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Not only is your top beautiful it looks so comfortable!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is such a lovely top.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## gulmay (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely top, beautifully knitted x


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Sure is a pretty thing.


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

i really like it, it is very nice


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

double wow!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

fastwn
which Leisure Arts Magazine in 2010 was the pattern published? I am interested in the pattern. You did a super job.


----------



## Pat48 (Mar 16, 2014)

That's very beautiful. Going to try and find that pattern would like to make one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What a pretty summer knit top! I like it very much!


----------



## passionblu (May 9, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Gorgeous! Good for you.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks gorgeous! Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the top. I've been looking for a summer lacy top. I searched Leisure Arts website to no avail. I ordered a couple knitting books anyway.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

For those of you looking for the pattern, it is published in book form. "Warm Weather Knits" by Deborah Newton. copyright is 2010. Sweater is called Frida Lace Pullover. It knits up quite quickly. I bought the book just for the pattern I liked it so much. There are other pretty lace tops in the book.


----------



## Fastwn (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Kay Knits! I was busy in the garden and just got the time to come in and post the info about the pattern. I found the book easily on Amazon. Again: Warm Weather Knits by Deborah Newton in the Leisure Art magazine 2010. The book does have many lovely tops to knit. Thank you everybody for the kind words.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing with us. I really appreciate it. Jenny


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info about the book. I just ordered my copy! Can't wait to get started on some of the patterns


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love your lacy top! Gorgeous!!!! Enjoy wearing it! ;0)


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I just ordered it from Amazon for $2.95 plus $3.99 shipping. Not bad!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous job!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a very pretty top and looks like it will be great for summer!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful top.Your work is excellent.You will certainly get many admiring glances when you wear it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Your lacy top is gorgeous! Stunning work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Very pretty top! 
I love the pattern and the yarn you used. You did a very nice job!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Fastwn said:


> After two years of knitting for the twins boys, I finally made myself a summer top. I decided to go through old patterns and magazines and found a 2010 Leisure Arts magazine with this beautiful lacy pullover pattern. I used Yarn Bee Hint of Silk yarn (85% bamboo and 15% silk). It feels soooo nice - very soft and comfy.


Beautiful!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is so nice.


----------



## aliece (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice and beautiful, good job. I love it. Wear it in good health


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

wow such a beautiful top looks like you have lots of comments to that effect you clever lady


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

At breakfast time today I showed my DH the picture posted of this lovely lacy top. Just mentioned the book was available on Amazon but only 1 copy left. Result? He's ordered it for me as an extra birthday present. He is definitely a keeper and the book looks to have plenty of desirable knits in yarns for warmer weather.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Beautiful sweater :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it! Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful summer top! Glad you made something for yourself for a change.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful top and work also!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Exquisite workmanship, lovely pattern. I love lacy things, but so many of them are difficult, which is what makes them so beautiful.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful top. Enjoy it.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Great top. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great, wonderful job!!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very, very pretty. Nice work.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful! A gorgeous, dressy top!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

gorgeous summer top :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A stunning sweater - love it!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Something for yourself! Yay! It's very nice.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

You do beautiful work! I love it!


----------

